# Minjas - A preview



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2009)

Found an Illustrator tutorial for a little project. Decided to make it a BIG personal project.

So without further ado, i present to you--

Minjas-the Miniature Ninjas







This is a basic look, figgered the pallet swap of MK would be good enough for a pallet swap for my Minja remakes, but there will be MANY more from MANY different games/comics/cartoons/movies/anime/etc etc. Think Mighty Muggs, but cuter. Yes, cuter. Eff off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be on the looking for many more (including cartoony scenes and backdrops from different locals in games/movies/where ever the characters are from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in the near future


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 12, 2009)

Minja huh? 

In Britain, a minge is lady cake...so at first I thought this was about a group of ninjas living inside of lady cake.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh... OH. Oh my. Might need to rethink my name for them then... it was along the Pocket Monsters/Pokemon style naming... but hmmm...

I guess that would be like shortening Fire Truck to Fuck... eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: (erm, forgive my English ignorance here, but just to be sure i'm on the right page; is Lady Cake a more polite term for the vagina? Cause thats another one thats not used in the states either lol)


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah its vagina.

Keep it, I like it.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2009)

What, no Pokejas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea, the Minja name is staying, just for ease of remembering the name lol

Also, there might *MIGHT* be a few Tempers changed into Minjas at some point, but thats for the future


----------



## Prime (Feb 12, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> What, no Pokejas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who would want to be turned into a vagina?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

> Who would want to be turned into a vagina?



There's adage, "You are what you..." something something.

Maybe, just maybe


----------



## Noitora (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you mind posting the tut Wildy?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gang Of Ninjas Tutorial

Booyah.


----------



## Prime (Feb 12, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh you! cheeky.

There are cool wildwon, very cute ^.^


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 12, 2009)

Can I be in teh game wielding a axe that has a girly face?


----------

